# can someone come up with plans for this shelf?



## saildawg (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if someone can come up with plans for this shelf?
I am a beginner and have done multiple projects with pocket hole joinery, but was looking to expand my joinery techniques and thought this would be a good project to start with. I appreciate any help
Here is a link to a picture of a "tic tac toe" shelf
http://www.ubufurniture.com/UBU_site/Products.html#35

Thanks again


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What kind of plans do you need? It looks pretty simple/straight forward to me. There are a couple or three ways to do it.

George


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

+1 with George why do you need a plan?

Just decide the dimensions to fit the available space where this will be located.

One of the methods to make such a structure is a cross halved joint. Half the depth is cut out of one piece and half cut out of the other.

Many examples in this link.
http://www.jointswood.com/halved-joints/

A picture to illustrate.


----------



## saildawg (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I dont need dimensions I was just wondering what type of joinery to use, or ideas for the joinery
Thanks


----------



## msbeal (Oct 3, 2010)

*Shelf unit*

I agree in that it would be a challenge to make that sucker so that there was no movement when assembled. 

It seems like it would be real easy to make it rickety.  

I personally would feel a whole lot more comfortable with it if it were attached to the wall. If you have children I'd almost demand it. 

Notice how slight the footprint is and I doubt you could succeed if you set it on carpeting.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

If it goes against a wall on carpet, consider the tack-strip and base board. Notches to step over the tack strip and base board will let it lay against the wall, but a clip to hold it there is still strongly advised.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

On fixing it to the wall perhaps 2 or three upside down tee brackets on the back side of the upper shelf. Cut the part sticking up off an inch above the wood and have them centered on studs. Screw it to the wall studs & it's done. No worry about a tip over. Being the tees are up above sight range they'd never be noticed.
Good Luck & do post fotos.
..Jon..


----------



## saildawg (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I will post pics when I start it, likely will be a few weeks
Thanks again


----------



## CGooden (Aug 16, 2013)

There is a similar design in the Woodsmiths Cabinets and Bookcases & Shelves book on page 34. The title of the article is "Modern Diamond Bookcases"


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Just 24 half-depth notches, then slide it together.

Clamp the three verticals together as a unit....
... and then the four horizontals together.

Cut each set as a unit.

This is quick and easy if you have a radial arm saw with enough reach.... about 20 minutes.


----------



## sjsak1 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Tic=-Tac-Toe shelves*

I would have to agree on the half joint. Possible with pocket hole joinery, but might be rickety even then.


----------

